# Externe HDD über Firewire wird nicht erkannt



## jochen69 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
habe einen Laptop DELL Precision M90 mit einer 1394-Schnittstellt.
OS = WIN XP Pro 32 SrvPck 3

Habe eine externe 2,5 " HDD WD My Passport gekauft. Über USB konfiguriert und läuft.

Der Firewire-Stecker ist zu groß, somit habe ich einen Adapter gekauft. Firewire groß -> klein.

Wenn ich die HDD anschließe passiert jedoch nichts. Keine Regung, gar nichts.

Was kann ich tun, um dieses wertvolle Feature zu nutzen?

Danke
Jochen


----------



## PC Heini (25. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal im Bios nach, ob Firewire aktiviert ist.
Ansonsten mal den Laptop mit angeschlossener HD starten.


----------



## jochen69 (25. Oktober 2010)

Im BIOS ist 1392 aktiv.
Im Hardware-Manager wird der Netzwerkaadpter 1392 sowie der IEEE 1392 Bus-Host als fehlerfreie Hardware erkannt.

Vielleicht liegt es an dem Adapter? Es ist ein 
IEEE 1394 6S <-> 4P (Steht drauf)


----------



## PC Heini (25. Oktober 2010)

Schon möglich, dass es am Adapter liegt. Im Internet habe ich nichts brauchbares, ausser dass es ein Camcorder Adater sein soll, gefunden.
Versuchs mal mit nem 4P 4P Adapter.


----------



## jochen69 (27. Oktober 2010)

So, meine derzeitigen Erkenntnisse
4P = kleiner Stecker. Dieser hat nur 4 Pins und bietet keine Stromversorgung. Ohne Strom, keine 2,5" HDD extern zu betreiben, außer ich benutze eine HDD mit externer Stromversorgung. In meinem Fall ist es nicht mehr möglich.
Die Frage ist, läßt sich das Problem mit einem FireWire Repeater beheben? Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?


----------



## PC Heini (27. Oktober 2010)

Allerletzte Lösung wäre dann wohl dies hier; http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=170373
Einen 6P>6P Gross auf klein habe ich nirgends entdecken können.


----------



## jochen69 (5. November 2010)

Habe jetzt eine PCI-Steckkarte (nicht von Belkin) gekauft. Keine Reaktion.

Die Platte läuft nicht an und bekommt meiner Meinung keinen, oder zu wenig Strom.

D. h., 2,5 Zoll HDD mit Firewire funktioniert *nicht * mit einem Laptop******

An einem PC kann ich das leider nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## PC Heini (5. November 2010)

Wenn Du unbedingt mit Firwire arbeiten willst, so frag mal beim Festplattenhersteller nach, was da zu tun ist oder ob der das passende Adapterkabel liefert.
Mehr kann man nicht mehr tun.
Oder dann halt mit USB arbeiten.
Mit USB ist die HD am Lappi geloffen?


----------



## jochen69 (6. November 2010)

Ja, über USB läuft das Teil. 
Beim Hersteller (WD) hatte ich angerufen. Der meinte, dass der Laptop defekt sei. Daraufhin kam ich mit dem Argument, dass möglicherweise bei der 500 GB Platte die erwartete Stromaufnahme zu hoch sei. Daraufhin WD, dann müsste ich mich an den Kartenhersteller wenden.

Also, typische Vorgehensweise - der andere ist immer Schuld.

Mich würde interessieren, ob die Platte am PC läuft. Kann ich aber nicht ausprobieren.

Ja, sie läuft über USB. Da das aber keine Sicherungsplatte, sondern eine Arbeitsplatte ist, würde ich mich über einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil freuen. Schließlich zahlt man ja auch für die popagierte Leistung Firewire, die dann aber nicht genutzt werden kann. Der Hersteller müsste eigentlich angeben sowas wie 'Firewire Betrieb nur am PC möglich' oder sowas.


----------



## PC Heini (6. November 2010)

Klar, der andere ist immer Schuld, wenn das eigene Produkt nix taugt 

Firewire ist halt durch den USB Anschluss nicht so sehr weit verbreitet. Ist wie früher mit der SCSI Technologie.

Nun, ob die Platte an einem PC mit Firewire laufen würde, kann ich halt nicht sagen. Aber ich denke, das Verhalten wäre das gleiche wie am Laptop mit PCMCIA Adapter. Wäre ja nichts anderes, als ne reservierte eigene Daten und Strom Linie.
Denke wohl eher, dass am Anschluss der HD was faul wäre.

Da Du aber wenigstens mit USB arbeiten kannst, ists halb so schlimm. 

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen und wünsche Dir ein einergermassen  angenehmes Arbeiten mit dem Teil.


----------

